# Should we stay or go??????????



## Nix2012 (May 18, 2012)

So hubby has a job in Dubai and wants to relocate – he already has family there. We are both from the UK. I work in HR and I have a good job in the UK. 

If we move I will need to leave my job and find a new one. We don’t have kids and the thought of moving makes me very excited. 

Hubby cannot afford to keep me for too long – do you think its worth the risk to move without a job and see what happens????


----------



## streetspirit (May 12, 2011)

Can't say much to help really. But. Depending on your experience in HR there are quite a few jobs available. When is he due to move? Could you not start contacting people here in Dubai and see whats out there job wise for you? I've contacted agencies before some good some bad but might be worth a phonecall or two to tell them your situation, experience etc and see if you can get anywhere. 

You could just come and then start applying for jobs (been in the country definitely helps) but time wise there's no guarantee on how long it would take. 

My advice. (Not that it's worth much!) get in touch with people here, start networking, explain when your moving over and get the ball rolling so when you get here your hitting the ground running job wise.


----------



## Nix2012 (May 18, 2012)

streetspirit said:


> Can't say much to help really. But. Depending on your experience in HR there are quite a few jobs available. When is he due to move? Could you not start contacting people here in Dubai and see whats out there job wise for you? I've contacted agencies before some good some bad but might be worth a phonecall or two to tell them your situation, experience etc and see if you can get anywhere.
> 
> You could just come and then start applying for jobs (been in the country definitely helps) but time wise there's no guarantee on how long it would take.
> 
> ...


----------



## Kirsty1 (Aug 16, 2012)

Hi- I've just done pretty much the same thing as what your deliberating over! My husband got a job out here in April this year! I moved out here in July after leaving a great job in uk! Out here looking for job, had an interview in my first few weeks of being here.Havant settled on one yet though! Still looking! I say take the plunge- you'll get summet


----------



## Nix2012 (May 18, 2012)

Thank you Kirsty!! My gut is telling me to do it - I think I will love living in the sunshine and in the city centre. I hope you find something you like soon and your enjoying your new adventure!!


----------



## Kirsty1 (Aug 16, 2012)

Yeah defo, my gut feeling hasn't failed me this far! It's been a great experience and I've only been here a month! Let me know if you do come out, we can meet for coffee! It's always good to meet new people when you move away


----------



## Nix2012 (May 18, 2012)

Definately up for that - its good to meet new people who are in the same boat. If we do we will be flying out end of October 2012. We will be living in the marina close to offices and metro etc. I think im kidding myself saying maybe - deep down ive already made my decision.


----------



## Kirsty1 (Aug 16, 2012)

Wicked!!! I'm on Facebook so if you are, feel free to add me- from colne, living in Dubai! I live just next to the metro in the marina!!!is great round here!


----------



## lxinuk (Mar 18, 2012)

D it. You have the advantage of being married and sponsored so companies snap us up as we are cheaper (no flights, accom etc) and less paperwork! Go for it!


----------



## Nix2012 (May 18, 2012)

I cant find you - try and find me - Nicola Morgan Norris


----------



## Nix2012 (May 18, 2012)

Thanks for the advice everyone


----------



## peter.abing (Aug 8, 2012)

I agree! Being on husband's VISA is an advantage in finding a job. I was looking for a job last June-July and there were several job postings preferring someone in spouse's or parent's VISA. The can save a lot of money - no need for VISA sponsorship and other stuff. Just choose something that will satisfy you.

Other advantage is that you do not need to rush. When on Visit/Tourist VISA, you only got 1-3 months to find a job until your VISA expires. When you are sponsored by your husband, as long as he is in Dubai, you don't need to worry (that is how understand the rules on VISA since I came here last end of May).


----------



## Mr Rossi (May 16, 2009)

Unless it's for some serious, life changing money, I wouldn't bother. Living here sucks!


----------



## claredoc (Aug 24, 2011)

Mr Rossi...if living here sucks so much, why not get out. For people wanting to make that giant leap to change their life, they need constructive comments and not negativity. 

Sorry, rant over....I was in that position last year, and I know comments like that really don't help :0)


----------



## Mr Rossi (May 16, 2009)

claredoc said:


> Mr Rossi...if living here sucks so much, why not get out.


Never heard that line before.

But seeing as you asked. We've paid up on our rent. I've invested in the UAE and wouldn't mind breaking even. My wife enjoys her job and it has great career prospects both here and back home.

In the meantime, I'll just have to watch where I sit in Ikea or accept the advances of an amorous suitor in hotel car parks.



claredoc said:


> For people wanting to make that giant leap to change their life, they need constructive comments and not negativity.


That's one way of looking at it. Another is maybe they should be presented with *all* information, the pros and the cons, the good and the bad. You know, to make a balanced decision beyond beaches, brunches and barbecues.


----------



## claredoc (Aug 24, 2011)

Mr Rossi....

So your quote of "living here sucks" provides that balanced view does it? 

Think we will agree to disagree...if your wife enjoys her job then it can't suck that much.


----------



## lxinuk (Mar 18, 2012)

pros
Tax free
People generally polite to me and my children
opportunity to be myself 
No grief from family
Sun Sea Sand
Opportunity to learn another culture (many cultures)
Opportunity to try different foods 
Opportunityt to see all manner of new things and experience new activities
Meet lots of interesting people
Opportunity to progress In a career depending how hard I want to work (not at the whim of some arse boss)
Lovely home
Opportunity to travel to places in the region I might not be able to afford from The UK
More affordable eating out
I could go on..

Negs
Um.....accommodation is pricey (bit like London, New York, Hong Kong)
Watching other nationalities being treated badly (because that doesn't happen in the west (yeah right" read; sarcasm) 
Um.....drivers are bit looney (like London, New York, Hong Kong)

Would love to hear others....

Life, and how much you enjoy or hate it is dependent on you and only you......wake up with a grateful smile, be adventurous and be good/kind.....life here will be what YOU make it xx

Some people would live on an island with fresh fish fruit and mermaids and still be unhappy.

;-)


----------



## Mr Rossi (May 16, 2009)

claredoc said:


> If your wife enjoys her job then it can't suck that much.


That's some pretty weird logic but hey ho.

In summary for the OP. Life in Dubai is a constant grind, if you're on a package from your/your husbands employer it's less of a grind than a labourer but for the most part, after 5 years I find it a daily challenge.

At one end you have trivial banalities like having to make 20 phone calls to disinterested, sometimes idiotic, call centre staff to have your internet switched on. At the other you have someone not prosecuted for breaking the jaw of a pregnant woman, because he wanted the seat she was sitting in. 

In between you have this large, expanse of hassle that is the life in this region. Some are banal at the end of day, serving only to raise your blood pressure, while others are nothing short of near death experiences.

Look at the daily moan thread that's nearing 50 pages long. Do a search and find countless posts about unscrupulous landlords, employers through to downright thievery.

It's not about moaning, I run the full range of emotions any human does and happiness is one of them, but I'm not going to fool myself about the surroundings around us.

To the folk that have only been here a year, maybe when you see your first fatal car crash or know a friend sent to prison because a dishonest landlord cashed their security cheque, then realism might set in.


----------



## claredoc (Aug 24, 2011)

Mr Rossi....

I'm sorry, but if I felt like you do about Dubai, I would no longer be living there....understand you have financial ties, but money isn't everything when you ate obviously so unhappy. 

I can only apologise for my lack of knowledge of the downsides if Dubai but thank you very much for enlightening me. Our arguments are now not helping the original posters queries so it's a goodnight from me!


----------



## Felixtoo2 (Jan 16, 2009)

I've been here 5 years now and I'll be here at least another 10. Maybe I'm just lucky but apart from some of the customer service and red tape designed to give locals jobs I can't rally think of a serious downside. 
I spent ten years working in England, Scotland and Wales and I'd pick Dubai over all of the above for quality of life. Some important things to consider when coming here are;
Do you enjoy the job that you're coming here to do and are you getting paid enough of a premium to live a few thousand miles away from family and friends. 
Are you a strong enough person to not let the little hassles here get you down. 

The pros of living here far outweigh the cons. Maybe I've been fortunate cos although I had high hopes for my move to Dubai I really didn't expect it to be as good as its been.


----------



## fcjb1970 (Apr 30, 2010)

It is funny when people give positive input, say it is great here and yes jump on a plane and come it is sound advice. When Rossi tries to throw some reality into the mix he is being negative and has a poor attitude.



lxinuk said:


> pros


Tax free...yes but no retirement or social security
People generally polite...not sure where you are from,
opportunity to be myself...what does that mean? You could not be yourself back home? Strange
No grief from family...I actually like my family
Sun, Sea Sand...yes that is one of the best parts (although 3 months a year it is hard to enjoy)
Opportunity to learn another culture (many cultures)...kind of. But you are not truly living in the culture of this country as it is 80% non-local
Opportunity to see all manner of new things and experience new activities...sure
Meet lots of interesting people...sure
Opportunity to progress In a career depending how hard I want to work (not at the whim of some arse boss)...are you serious? There is no such thing as moving up for an ex-pat. The job you came here for is the job you will have until you leave
Opportunity to travel to places in the region I might not be able to afford from The UK... (USA) Agree 100% and the best thing I can say about living here
More affordable eating out....not sure where you eat, but ya if you want to live on sharma it is really cheap.




lxinuk said:


> Negs
> Um.....accommodation is pricey (bit like London, New York, Hong Kong)
> Watching other nationalities being treated badly (because that doesn't happen in the west (yeah right" read; sarcasm)
> Um.....drivers are bit looney (like London, New York, Hong Kong)


Only a fool would compare the highways here to London, New York, Hong Kong

UAE roads are among the most deadly: UN - The National

I have never in my life seen the type of crashes that occur here, in the west people get in 'accidents' here are multi-car crashes which end in vehicles on their sides or roofs. And it happens frequently

Rossi did a good start on the negs, but I could go on.


----------



## cairogal (Aug 11, 2007)

A friend of mine left here recently after 17 years. I was visiting her in uk, telling stories of what went wrong at work before leaving. She reminded me that they pay us a good chunk of change to put up with crap, and she's right. All the pros stated here are accurate, and all the cons (aka crap) stated here are accurate. It is very likely you will witness practices (professionally and otherwise) that go against your principals. Like most people, you'll stay until the cons outweigh the pros.


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

I disagree on traveling. I can go to much cheaper, nicer for much less cost, equally as beautiful and interesting, and closer flights.... back home, then from here. Overall, the flights cost from here is ridiculous. A recent thread about someone going to mauritius I think and it costing 3000 dirhams more from dubai then from england where the flights GOES THROUGH DUBAI is a hint of the issue. Maybe for the uk individuals it is different, but a vacation to france and italy was quite awesome back in the day and didnt get one hounded like the trips to egypt and bali. And plus, I like to vacation with my extended family... brothers, sisters, parents, nephews, nieces, etc. But each their own. I guess if you are more a traveler then a vacationer, then I could see where traveling from here in a way could be a plus... but isnt that big of a plus. 

Everyone says the spill about diversity and meeting different cultures, but most western people I meet here, have hardly any arabic, indian, asian, etc friends. The opportunity to meet different cultures is there, but one has to try quite a bit and just doesnt usually happen here in dubai for many reasons.... and I just dont care to even bother writing the same mumbo jumbo again. 

The no left turns, the lack of an access road beside the highway is quite annoying, crazy drivers speeding to an extreme, drivers who are scared behind the wheel, the accidents where they just drape a white sheet over the body and the blood just saterates it, and lets not forget that if you get in a major accident, no one wants to touch you just in case you die and they get in trouble so the probability that you will die, is high... Roads are horrible here. 

The weather is complete crap four months of the year. An additional 2 to 3 months is still quite hot but is bearable. If my local friends are escaping as early as may from here to colder climates and tend to take long vacations until mid october, I tend to think I am just in going against the grain of the expats who say the weather is nice for 8 months. 

Anyhow, I am passing my torch to Rossi and fcjb.... They are doing a good job to balance out the rose tinted glasses expats of dubai.


----------



## fcjb1970 (Apr 30, 2010)

Jynxgirl said:


> I disagree on traveling. I can go to much cheaper, nicer for much less cost, equally as beautiful and interesting, and closer flights


The weird cheaper flights thing is the same in the USA. I used take flights to South America through Dulles and pay often pay 2/3 what that same plane originating in Dulles cost. The way airlines figure prices is one of the most impossible to understand things in the universe (the answer I am sure is 42).

I love traveling in the good ole US of A, but I have done a lot. Spent a couple large chucks of time driving across the west living out of a truck and in the woods. Here I get to go places that are a day or more travel from home and do not have a time change that can screw up the first couple days of a holiday. Things like skiing the Alps are tough from the US and I have already skied the Rockies (live there), Utah and Tahoe. Plus my job is located here, because I can be places in a day that are difficult to mobilize and get someone to from the USA.

:focus:


----------



## Mr Rossi (May 16, 2009)

claredoc said:


> I'm sorry, but if I felt like you do about Dubai, I would no longer be living there....understand you have financial ties, but money isn't everything when you ate obviously so unhappy.


I'm not unhappy, just unstimulated and often frustrated.


----------



## claredoc (Aug 24, 2011)

I can agree with you on the frustration side that's for sure! If anything Dubai teaches you patience, which I don't have a lot of ;0)


----------



## lxinuk (Mar 18, 2012)

fcjb1970 said:


> It is funny when people give positive input, say it is great here and yes jump on a plane and come it is sound advice. When Rossi tries to throw some reality into the mix he is being negative and has a poor attitude.
> 
> Tax free...yes but no retirement or social security
> People generally polite...not sure where you are from,
> ...


Thanks for the name calling.
I've been around the world most of my adult life...I embrace change, I embrace difference and I embrace challenge. I choose to live abroad and all the pros I wrote are pros for me. They are my experiences and my opinions. 

Have yet to read a negative that would put me off here, or that is different to where I've been most recently. Every where has its challenges and it's up to you where you live.


----------



## fcjb1970 (Apr 30, 2010)

lxinuk said:


> Thanks for the name calling.
> I've been around the world most of my adult life...I embrace change, I embrace difference and I embrace challenge. I choose to live abroad and all the pros I wrote are pros for me. They are my experiences and my opinions.
> 
> Have yet to read a negative that would put me off here, or that is different to where I've been most recently. Every where has its challenges and it's up to you where you live.


I just gave my opinions of the same things, which are different.

The OP wants to know what people think about taking a financial and career risk to move here. To me that is a poor idea, this is a place to come to make money. It is not a utopia to move to be because you will love living here.

Where I am from...

People are not polite, they are downright friendly. You have conversations with your neighbors.

I find eating out here expensive.

etc.

I recently decided to stay here longer, there are things I like about it here and I do have a rare career opportunity. I am generally happy because I make the best of the situation. But someone from the west taking a risk to move here, to me is a poor decision, but I wish the OP luck if she does


----------



## lxinuk (Mar 18, 2012)

fcjb1970 said:


> I just gave my opinions of the same things, which are different.
> 
> The OP wants to know what people think about taking a financial and career risk to move here. To me that is a poor idea, this is a place to come to make money. It is not a utopia to move to be because you will love living here.
> 
> ...


You opinion is always welcome. Its a public forum. You are supposed to give opinion. You are not supposed to name call or be derogatory. Something seen here too often,


----------



## BedouGirl (Sep 15, 2011)

lxinuk said:


> You opinion is always welcome. Its a public forum. You are supposed to give opinion. You are not supposed to name call or be derogatory. Something seen here too often,


Actually if you read back, I don't think you will find that FJCB did any name calling.


----------



## vantage (May 10, 2012)

i find the Rossi views quite refreshing. I can't say whether i agree or disagree yet (only 2 months in!) but i have come across the red tape.
It does provide a balance to the 'it's fantastic!' quotes.

I was offered a job here out of the blue just sixweeks before my first day here. I was facing redundancy back in Scotland, in an industry on its knees, and with a financial package far from amazing, significantly better than where i was.

I had to rely heavily on this forum, through reading before posting, to find out if i was wise to get my family to up sticks from a house in the country we've spent 10 years building, to a shonky rental property costing over double the rental income we;re achieving on our beatiful home in Fife (Fife rent is NOT London rent!)

It was important to me to see both sides of the coin. There are those that are very enthusiastic, using lots of exclamation marks, those that are downright miserable, and those that sit in between and do give the pros and cons. On the whole, i found this forum to be fairly well balanced, which gave me the confidence to do it, but with eyes open.

I know i can't afford to do all the fun things every weekend if i want to stand a chance of paying off the UK mortgage. On the other hand, i couldn't afford them back home either, and wasn't saving a penny!

Also, i learnt that the salary / package advice is only as good as the info you put in. It's not about 'is this enough' It's about 'is this enough to give me a liefestyle similar to that which i am accustomed, with a premium for being away from home, and needing to travel / save'
The answer to this is very different for a young Londonese banker without family and an Indian IT Manager with wife and three children.

i'll get back in my box.


----------

